# Desserts and the loosing of the left and possibly the right lung



## NecroticAngel (25/9/20)

Guys so I have this friend, his juices are friggen amazeballs, so I have now delved into the world of desserts and bought a few juices from him. Everything I taste is sublime, its all awesome and beyond bananas, but I loose a lung smoking desserts. 

Ive tried double aliens tight and loose draw, single clappy I even hell forbid went back to mesh and tried that, I don't need to know how to get flavor, as I can manage that, but my chest by the next morning feels like its been tortured with razorblades and some kind of mallet, what the hell causes this? I have no problem vaping anything else, just these custard types etc.

Favourite setup: Vapefly Brunhilde, 2 x Violence Coils, Alien V2 Kanthanl A1 + SS316L. Bust as I say I have tried mesh also with the stock mesh that comes with Vapefly Mesh plus RDTA and those tiny little clappys everyone likes so much.

These juices are insanely good! I just wanna be able to vape them hehe. Thanks chaps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## LeislB (25/9/20)

Vaping desserts also made me cough in the beginning. Seems to be getting better now. I don't know what the hell causes it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/9/20)

Maybe you have a light allergy to the custard concentrate?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruces (26/9/20)

Your friend willing to part with the recipes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (26/9/20)

Cruces said:


> Your friend willing to part with the recipes?


I dont think so, but he does say there is a common ingredient in most of what makes me cough! I am determined to get this right I dont want to miss out on all the delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (26/9/20)

Ive also found that fruit flavours carry the nic a little lighter. I use alot of Ry4 and found it to be heavier on the chest than fruits with the same strenth. Steeping also smooths out the edges, especialy with desserts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cruces (26/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I dont think so, but he does say there is a common ingredient in most of what makes me cough! I am determined to get this right I dont want to miss out on all the delicious!


Koolada (TFA).... my lungs can’t handle it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (26/9/20)

Cruces said:


> Koolada (TFA).... my lungs can’t handle it.


Doesn't bother mine


----------



## Cruces (26/9/20)

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Ive also found that fruit flavours carry the nic a little lighter. I use alot of Ry4 and found it to be heavier on the chest than fruits with the same strenth. Steeping also smooths out the edges, especialy with desserts.


Have you tried RY4 with some Kentucky Bourbon, great combination.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (26/9/20)

Cruces said:


> Have you tried RY4 with some Kentucky Bourbon, great combination.


What percentage do you add? I have TFA Bourbon, but havent had a chance to use it.


----------



## Cruces (26/9/20)

Dr Voopenstein said:


> What percentage do you add? I have TFA Bourbon, but havent had a chance to use it.


2/3 % works for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (26/9/20)

Cruces said:


> 2/3 % works for me


Thanks, Ill give it a whirl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cruces (26/9/20)

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Thanks, Ill give it a whirl!


If you enjoy banana, try this https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3554681/Banana+Ice+Cream+V3+%28100%29

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (26/9/20)

Cruces said:


> If you enjoy banana, try this https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3554681/Banana+Ice+Cream+V3+%28100%29


Awsome, thanks, i actualy have all of those ingredients.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (26/9/20)

I cough a bit with custards after a couple of hard hits, but...

I really don’t care. Nom nom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (26/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I dont think so, but he does say there is a common ingredient in most of what makes me cough! I am determined to get this right I dont want to miss out on all the delicious!


It would be interesting to know the common ingredient for discussion to see if others have a similar reaction to said common concentrate.

For example some people just taste pepper with vanilla bean ice cream from TFA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/9/20)

Christos said:


> It would be interesting to know the common ingredient for discussion to see if others have a similar reaction to said common concentrate.
> 
> For example some people just taste pepper with vanilla bean ice cream from TFA.


VBIC is dead to me. Can taste it a mile away in any mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I dont think so, but he does say there is a common ingredient in most of what makes me cough! I am determined to get this right I dont want to miss out on all the delicious!


In all fairness unless someone is serious about making a living out of e-liquid so needs to keep some secrecy someone who won't share their recipes goes against what i thought the vaping community was all about!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cruces (27/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> VBIC is dead to me. Can taste it a mile away in any mix.





Timwis said:


> In all fairness unless someone is serious about making a living out of e-liquid so needs to keep some secrecy someone who won't share their recipes goes against what i thought the vaping community was all about!


i agree with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I cough a bit with custards after a couple of hard hits, but...
> 
> I really don’t care. Nom nom.


I coughed when a nurse came into School, grabbed my potatoes and told me to cough, i was only five and hated it, so embarrassing. Now i long for a nurse to grab my potatoes and ask me to cough!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Cruces (27/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> VBIC is dead to me. Can taste it a mile away in any mix.


and Vanilla Ice Cream (LB)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruces (27/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I coughed when a nurse came into School, grabbed my potatoes and told me to cough, i was only five and hated it, so embarrassing. Now i long for a nurse to grab my potatoes and ask me to cough!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

